# Looking for a tortoise breeder



## KiKi54 (Sep 9, 2011)

After a lot of research and preperation we are ready to start looking for our new family member 

I have been in the pet health business for over 5years now and know it is vital to be prepared for your pet before getting it.

We prefer the hermanns tortoise but may also be interested in a greek or leopard tortoise as well.

I have bought all the supplies we need but are in no rush. We want to make sure he/she is right for our family and at a decent cost.

I have calcium for summer, calcium plus vit d for winter, a powersun heat/uv/uvb bulb and fixter, water & feeding dishes, a hiding stump, peat moss and zilla fir & sphagnum peat moss mixture, 20L terrarium to start (if we are able to get a younger tortoise), and an outdoor encloser being built, turtle bone, plants being grown in organic soil (i have researched extensivly which plants can be fed) and zoo med grassland tortoise food for times that we may not have fresh plants avalible.

If you are looking to re home your tortoise or you are a breeder looking to sell you can be sure they will be very well cared for and loved in this home. Please msg me if you can help  would like to get a baby that is at least 3 months.. no younger as we are first time owners and even with lots of research still think a little older is better.

Oh I forgot to mention I live in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi KiKi54., just saying welcome .


----------



## KiKi54 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello & Thank you : )


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome. We have lots of Canadian members. Hopefully one of them will be able to help you find a Canadian tortoise.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## KiKi54 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am so excited!! Our new little Hermann's Tortoise will be joining us on Thursday ))


----------



## cherylim (Sep 11, 2011)

KiKi54 said:


> I am so excited!! Our new little Hermann's Tortoise will be joining us on Thursday ))



Exciting stuff! I'll be getting mine on Friday.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 11, 2011)

welcome...you sound prepared


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your search.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

